# Microsoft Microwave



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

Multi-tasking at its best


----------



## middie (Mar 23, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh   i NEED one of those !!!!


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm downloading dinner


----------



## wasabi (Mar 23, 2005)

Another area in my life for Microsoft to screw up.


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

Try this Wasabi


----------



## thier1754 (Mar 23, 2005)

Mish: I have one of those Microsoft microwaves and it works great...except when I get the blue screen of death.  That's a dinner you don't want to eat.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 23, 2005)

*Mish, that's so funny.*


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Mish: I have one of those Microsoft microwaves and it works great...except when I get the blue screen of death. That's a dinner you don't want to eat.


 
Thier, that's the Blue Plate Special.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 23, 2005)

Wouldn't be as comfy as working on a laptop, though...


----------



## wasabi (Mar 23, 2005)

*It's also a good place to keep your fish.

*


----------



## thier1754 (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL Mish!!


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

That would be the panini maker, Linda


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 23, 2005)

OH My! Mish! Fantastic! "Mod" (computer Modification) Is it actualy Functual? I'll Bring T.V. Dinners! That is Great!  ,.... Atomic Jed!


----------



## mish (Mar 23, 2005)

Lol, Wasabi. Now I know what do with my old puter,


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahhhh yet another toy I'm missing!


2


----------

